# Insurance for residential plowing



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I wonder what type of insurance I would need for residential plowing. I plans to plow for about 10 driveways, mostly small. I will not be doing any commercial plowing at all. Is it better to have a separate insurance companies? One for insuring my personal vehicle, and second to insure me for plowing? I would guess the insurance I need is business liability insurance.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

What you seek is "Comprehensive General Liability" coverage. Erie Insurance handles this, and I think that they are in your market. If not, ask your agent for this type of policy.

Here in Erie the cost is about $175 per year for $300K coverage (you cannot purchase 6 month policies around here). Don't know the rates in your market, but if you specifically ask for this coverage you might be fine just adding this to your existing policy.

If your agent doesn't know what this coverage is - find a new agent.


----------



## lawnboy82 (Jan 18, 2001)

in my yearly insurance policy i am covered for landscaping / tree service / snow plowing check into a comprehensive package that includes year round coverage for whatever work you do.


----------

